# christmas hat please ^^



## Osaka (Dec 5, 2007)

since I'm not too good with photo editing at all, can someone please put a hat on my avatar? ^^: thanks....


----------



## Ducky (Dec 5, 2007)

Its not hard at all , Just take a picture of a hat , Take paint , And mix em together.. O.o


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 5, 2007)

ok give me a minute here


----------



## Railgun (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope u like it


----------



## MrKuenning (Dec 5, 2007)

EDIT: Woops you beat me to it!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 5, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in graphic design?


----------



## sekhu (Dec 5, 2007)

first and second one look good, i'd say the first one fits nicely a tad more than the second


----------



## Urza (Dec 6, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the christmas hat thread?


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 6, 2007)

Ooh I wanna fit in, somebody want to do my Avatar with a Chrissy hat?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 6, 2007)

doom doom dooom dooom doooooom


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 6, 2007)

That one looks really nice.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> doom doom dooom dooom doooooom



Awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was wondering if somebody could fit it within the frames.






  Much grog for you serious_sean.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 6, 2007)

That avatar reminds me of all the 16 year old girls that wear all black and have an obsession with Gir, but have no idea who Jhonen Vasquez or JTHM are.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> That avatar reminds me of all the 16 year old girls that wear all black and have an obsession with Gir, but have no idea who Jhonen Vasquez or JTHM are.



Why does liking something these days mean that you 'belong' to a certain grouping of people?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just find the show heaps funny so I picked GIR as my avatar.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 6, 2007)

OooOoOOOoOoooOoOooo

i want to fit in as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can someone do mine please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks, although i may change is soon


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That avatar reminds me of all the 16 year old girls that wear all black and have an obsession with Gir, but have no idea who Jhonen Vasquez or JTHM are.
> ...



So you haven't, have you?


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> ...



Who gives a toss who created the show, I enjoy watching it.

Do I need to understand the background/other projects of the people who made the show in order to have permission to enjoy it?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 6, 2007)

Back on topic guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who else wants a Christmas hat? I'm not offering (as I have no skill in that department), I'm just putting this train back on the tracks.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 6, 2007)

no hat, hope it's ok


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 6, 2007)

Any chance of me getting a hat?

*Feel free to change the size or whatever.


----------



## science (Dec 6, 2007)

Someone knit a hat for the weighted companion cube, please!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 6, 2007)

/me requests hat too, if at all possible.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

@spinal_cord: hope u like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(57x78)


----------



## science (Dec 6, 2007)

bump bump hat for mee please!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 6, 2007)

Sign me ups!

(Here is picturelings):






Thankies!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 6, 2007)

ooh...thats a tough one.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 6, 2007)

IT ARE GREAT CHALLENGE!

(Who will take it?)


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

@[M]artin: maybe u happy with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









was a little bit complicate, but hope u like it.


@seja_8: i have no idea, how to do this for u^^
ur ava is realy hard to edit.


----------



## Chopders (Dec 8, 2007)

I know that's going to be pretty hard, but anybody can put me something Christmas on it please:


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 8, 2007)

how about me?
It doesnt have to be my current one.
All i need is an avatar of mugen (from samurai champloo) with a hat.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah! thanks to the people who put the hat on mine ^^; I have been gone for a bit so I didn't see the replies until now :> thanks


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know which topic to request a Christmas hat at lol. I did my current one with paint =/

Would someone do a better one for me?

(Link to the original pic)


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 9, 2007)

Can someone please do mine! pretty please!


----------



## Cactuar (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone want to fit my Cactuar avatar with a nice Christmas hat?  I couldn't find any that looked like they would match his size well, but if you find one I could photoshop it, unless you want to do that as well.  It would be most appreciated.


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 10, 2007)

DO ME NEXT !!!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 10, 2007)

My Big Daddy requires a Christmas Hat for his head is cold...


----------

